# Program only allows installation configuration through GUI - how to port?



## caesius (Jun 22, 2012)

I am in the process of porting the Altera Quartus II design software. It has many quirks, but there are few other options for this type of software.

They have a GUI and a CLI installer. Bewilderingly, it is only possible to specify which devices families to support from the GUI installer (yes, really). AFAIK, it is not possible to install this support after the installation program is finished, so it must be done at install, using the GUI.

How would one integrate this with ports? I've never seen a port pop up a graphical installer before; the closest I've seen is the license agreement for Java.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2012)

Does the GUI populate a file with the chosen results, or does it use the chosen options to populate a *make* process with options/flags? If so, you could probably migrate the GUI functionality to the options/Makefile framework of FreeBSD ports.


----------



## caesius (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I sure didn't do my research. It looks like the devices can in fact be installed after the fact using a binary installed by the port. Guess I can just run this as part of a post-install process.


----------

